# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Tìm hiểu và trao đổi về chương trình CNCKAD

## CKD

*Tìm hiểu và trao đổi về chương trình CNCKAD*


Gần đây mình mới bắt đầu tìm hiểu về CNCKAD, thấy đây cũng là một chương trình khá là mạnh về triển khai gia công dạng tấm. Trong CNCKAD bao hàm nhiều phương pháp gia công gần như là đầy đủ như:
- Đột (punch)
- Chấn (press)
- Plasma/Laser/OsyFuel cut
- Phay (mill)
- Thậm chí là gia công trên trục.
Ngoài ra còn có chức năng Nesting, tự sắp xếp các hình (part) vào trong một miếng phôi.



Dù trước đó đã dùng qua soft cho dạng tấm như: SheetCAM, ProNest hay soft khác như AutoCAD, Solidworks (sheetmetal), ArtCAM, SolidCAM, PowerMill v.v... thì khi dùng CNCKAD mới thấy nó còn rộng thênh thang. Có rất nhiều lệnh hổ trợ chuyên cho khai triển dạng tấm, cho đột và chấn.
Việc sử dụng cũng như làm CAM, tạo đường dao v.v... nếu làm thủ công thì thấy cũng không quá khó để có thể bắt đầu.

Vì mới tìm hiểu nên có nhiều cái mình thấy hơi khó như:
- Tìm hiểu qua internet thì thấy rất ít thông tin người dùng chia sẻ. Do đó có nhiều cái bở ngở mà khó tìm được nguồn giải đáp thắc mắc.
- Tài liệu cho kèm với bộ cài cũng khá sơ sài... Có thể sẽ có nhiều tài liệu chi tiết hơn nếu chịu trả $.
- Người dùng nó có thể là nhân viên của các nhà máy sản xuất lớn, nên có thể không có nhiều thời gian để "chém gió"
- Việc tìm "thuốc" cho nó cũng không phải dể dàng gì. Một số trường hợp phải bỏ tiền ra mua thuốc mới được.

Mình đang tìm hiểu nó vì thấy nó rất là đầy đủ cho việc triển khai sản xuất dạng tấm. Hầu hết những kỹ thuật gia công đều có trong đó. Nhưng khi tìm hiểu đến đây thì mình thấy vướng một chổ là khã năng tương thích. Máy chỉ có thể xuất ra những lệnh cho những máy đã có trong thư viện. Hay nói cách khác là những máy không có trong thư viện, những máy đã được phục hồi và thay thế controller không phải loại chuyên dụng (như Mach3, LinuxCNC, PlanetCNC, v.v...) thì rất khó có thể vận hành tốt và đầy đủ với tập lệnh mà CNCKAD xuất ra.

Do đó mình mở chủ đề này có mấy mục đích.
1. Anh em nào đang dùng CNCKAD cùng chia sẽ kỹ năng sử dụng. Những trò nào mà CNCKAD làm tốt/tốt hơn rất nhiều so với các soft khác. Có thể cùng nhau trao đổi để có thể sử dụng tốt hơn nữa.

2. Tìm cộng tác đôi bên cùng có lợi: những bạn đang sử dụng những máy Đột/Chấn CNC nguyên bản cũng như phục hồi thay controller, cũng như những bạn đang nghiên cứu về CNCKAD. Cụ thể:
- Với mảng Mill, Turn, Plasm/Laser/OxyGas thì mình đã trải nghiệm khá nhiều. Do đó cũng có tí chút kinh nghiệm vận hành trong lĩnh vực này. Mình cũng từng viết postprocessor cho nhiều soft CAD/CAM để có thể tương thích tốt hơn với Mach3 cũng như các controller cnc đơn giản khác. Nhưng với mảng Đột/Chấn hay gia công dạng tấm trên máy trung tâm thì mình hoàn toàn không có kinh nghiệm. Do đó mình muốn làm quen với những bạn đã và đang dùng qua những máy này để trao đổi, tham quan, học hỏi.
- Kế tiếp, mình đang nghiên cứu làm Postprocessor cho CNCKAD để có thể xuất code cho Mach3 cũng như những controller cnc khác phục vụ trong mảng đột/chấn. Muốn được tiếp cận với những bạn có máy đã được làm lại controller hoặc những bạn muốn phục hồi máy chấn dập và thay thế controller nguyên bản bằng Mach3 hoặc controller cnc khác. Để có thể kết hợp, nghiên cứu, thử nghiệm và ứng dụng.

Nếu có thể thì xin trao đổi trực tiếp tại đây.
Nếu không tiện thì có thể add friend facebook hoặc add zalo để tiện cho việc trao đổi. Thông tin cá nhân có đủ bên dưới chữ ký.

Thanks!

----------

motogia

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay xem thêm cái clip này.. thì đã có câu trả lời cho kha khá câu hỏi trong đầu  :Big Grin:  Nhưng chưa thấy hồi kết.
Việc phát hiện thêm một khã năng mà CNCKAD có thể làm, chỉ là chút ánh sáng le lói  :Wink: , việc tiếp theo là phải thực nghiệm rồi tìm cách làm chủ nó nữa.

----------

Bongmayquathem, dangduc

----------


## CKD

Kế hoạch sẽ thế này.
1. Cố gắng tìm hiểu cách mà một con máy đột cnc nguyên thủy vận hành (ví dụ như amada 222 chẵng hạn) bằng cách trao đổi với những người đang dùng nó. Do chưa tiếp cận bao giờ nên tài liệu + trao đổi là nguồn chính  :Wink: 
2. Tìm cách mô phỏng lại trên controller cnc đa dụng (ví dụ Mach3 hay Linuxcnc chẵng hạn) bằng các lệnh G/M có sẵn. Cũng như viết thêm một số tập lệnh (macro) để mô phỏng lại một số thao tác như dịch phôi (reposition), xoay phôi (sheet rotate) v.v...
3. Tìm cách config lại bộ postprocessor để có thể xuất ra các lệnh như trên một cách tự động hoàn toàn. Sao cho CNCKAD có thể làm việc auto mà vẫn khiến Mach3 (hay linuxcnc v.v...) vận hành đúng.

Bước đầu thì:
- Mấy lệnh di chuyển như G0/G1 v.v... thì có sẵn rồi.
- Mấy lệnh về offset hay tọa độ như G5x, G9x v.v.. cũng đã có sẵn.
- Lệnh chờ như G4 cũng có sẵn
- Hiệu chỉnh M3 thành đột và chờ đột
- Thêm một số lệnh Mxxx cho các mục đích như:
--- kẹp/nhả kẹp phôi
--- dịch phôi
--- xoay phôi
--- còn nữa  :Big Grin: 

Cảm ơn bạn @*dangduc* đã nhiệt tình trao đổi và chia sẻ!

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

Thấy có thể phù hợp với em, bác cho em nó tý thuốc vào chỗ kín được không bác CKD, tranh thủ rảnh rỗi em nông nổi chút :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Ở đây có đủ mọi loại thuốc cần thiết --> https://www.plccncsoft.com/2017/04/phan-mem-cnckad.html
Hoặc có thể tìm thuốc trên taobao.com, mình thấy hơi phiền hà nhưng rất rẻ  :Big Grin: 

Tạm thời, ngoài việc như đã nói ở trên là:
1. Tìm bạn đã dùng hoặc có máy cnc để cùng trao đổi kỹ năng sử dụng cũng như tối ưu hóa việc sử dụng để có thể vận hành tốt hơn.
2. Cộng tác để có thể cải tiến postprocessor để tối ưu hơn. Nhất là với những máy đột cnc đã được hoán cải để dùng với Mach3 hoặc linuxcnc hoặc controller cnc đa dụng khác. Có thể cùng hợp tác để phục dựng lại máy đột cnc dùng mach3 hay controller khác.

Vì lý do tế nhị nên nếu mình làm postprocessor Ok thì mình sẽ chính thức phát tán post cũng như các yêu cầu cụ thể để máy Mach3 Punch (hoặc linuxcnc) có thể chạy với post mình viết dưới dạng một dịch vụ cụ thể. Còn về phần thuốc thì mình xin tạm thời không phát tán trong chủ đề này ạ.

Song song đó, mình cũng muốn tiếp nhận các ý kiến, nhu cầu, phản ánh ưu nhược điểm mà qua quá trình sử dụng các bạn đã phát hiện ra. Các phần nào có thể công khai mình sẽ cập nhật trong chủ đề này.

Mình chân thành cảm ơn những bạn đã trao đổi và chia sẻ kinh nghiệm CNCKAD với mình!

----------

dangduc

----------


## dangduc

> Kế hoạch sẽ thế này.
> 1. Cố gắng tìm hiểu cách mà một con máy đột cnc nguyên thủy vận hành (ví dụ như amada 222 chẵng hạn) bằng cách trao đổi với những người đang dùng nó. Do chưa tiếp cận bao giờ nên tài liệu + trao đổi là nguồn chính 
> 2. Tìm cách mô phỏng lại trên controller cnc đa dụng (ví dụ Mach3 hay Linuxcnc chẵng hạn) bằng các lệnh G/M có sẵn. Cũng như viết thêm một số tập lệnh (macro) để mô phỏng lại một số thao tác như dịch phôi (reposition), xoay phôi (sheet rotate) v.v...
> 3. Tìm cách config lại bộ postprocessor để có thể xuất ra các lệnh như trên một cách tự động hoàn toàn. Sao cho CNCKAD có thể làm việc auto mà vẫn khiến Mach3 (hay linuxcnc v.v...) vận hành đúng.
> 
> Bước đầu thì:
> - Mấy lệnh di chuyển như G0/G1 v.v... thì có sẵn rồi.
> - Mấy lệnh về offset hay tọa độ như G5x, G9x v.v.. cũng đã có sẵn.
> - Lệnh chờ như G4 cũng có sẵn
> ...


Hihi, có chi đâu bác CKD, cũng nhờ bác tạo topic này mà ae dùng CNCKad có cơ hội trao đổi  :Smile: .

----------


## CKD

Tình hình là nắm thêm được chút vấn đề của nó.
Quất tới reposition Ok. Có thể reposition với macro hay gcode.

Cho phép *reposition* cũng như *reposition back*.
Yêu cầu máy phải có hệ tọa độ máy truy xuất và thực thi được, có điểm REF HOME.

Lệnh di chuyển dùng G0
Lệnh đột và chờ đột xong có thể là M3 hoặc lệnh chức năng khác (tùy nhu cầu thực tế)
Lệnh đóng mỏ kẹp tùy 



Còn nhiều vấn đề chưa hiểu rỏ nên tạm thời bỏ qua. Vì chưa thử nghiệm hết các kiểu đi dao cùng các kỹ thuật khác nên chưa thử kiểm tra được hết.
Ngoài ra kiểu chấn (press), cán (role) hoặc wilson v.v.... cũng như những kiểu cần chủ động xoay dao thì chư có thử nghiệm qua. Thiết nghĩ máy cái máy phục hồi lại cũng ít khi mà làm được đến mức này  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------

